# Has anyone tried Magnusson Petfood?



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I have never heard of this food. Is it from overseas? This website has some good information on it and has some info for companies overseas 
http://www.dogaware.com/dogfeeding.html


----------



## Steinsk (Nov 24, 2008)

BeuShel
Thank you so much for your answer, both on this post on the one about Maja's bad stomach!

Magnusson is a small Swedish company, so very overseas  I come from Norway, currently live in Lithuania, but I chose this forum because it seemed to be the most active, informed and nice -although I cannot imagine any "unnice" forums when the topic is Golden Retrievers 

I found Magnusson in a shop here, and got a bit curious because they only use fresh meat, no meat meal, no artificial sweeteners, medicine or additives whatsoever, and only use Swedish ingredients (I generally trust Nordic natural ingrediences). It seems to be used quite a lot in Germany, for some reason. Only wish that my German was a bit better....  I'll still wait and see here if anyone knows anything about it. Again, thanks for answering


----------



## Cathy1974 (May 27, 2021)

Steinsk said:


> BeuShel
> Thank you so much for your answer, both on this post on the one about Maja's bad stomach!
> 
> Magnusson is a small Swedish company, so very overseas  I come from Norway, currently live in Lithuania, but I chose this forum because it seemed to be the most active, informed and nice -although I cannot imagine any "unnice" forums when the topic is Golden Retrievers
> ...


----------

